# ENCO has Rong Fu mill on sale with FREE SHIPPING



## angelfj1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks like a good deal to me, especially with free shipping.  Is this one of the mills that has been converted to CNC?

Thanks,  Frank


----------



## Dirty Engineer (Mar 6, 2013)

It has been done but the round column mills such as this one are not the best candidates for a cnc conversion. You are much better off buying a square column mill. The Grizzly 0704 is a popular choice.


----------



## angelfj1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dirty Engineer said:


> It has been done but the round column mills such as this one are not the best candidates for a cnc conversion. You are much better off buying a square column mill. The Grizzly 0704 is a popular choice.




DE:  Thanks for the heads up.  I see that the G0704 is less $$ also!

Cheers,  Frank


----------

